# Salt Lake City, Utah OIS Q5 susp armed with knife .



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Salt Lake City, Utah — The Salt Lake City Police Department released body-worn camera footage of the officer-involved critical incident that occurred on June 10, 2021. At 8:36 a.m. SLC911 received a call from a witness indicating a woman had been stabbed at Pioneer Park. The witness indicated the woman had serious injuries to her arm and stomach and was bleeding heavily. SLC Fire arrived at 8:44 a.m. Due to the severity of the woman’s injuries, SLC Fire immediately began life saving efforts instead of waiting for police to arrive. Two SLCPD officers were dispatched on an agency assist for SLC Fire at 8:43 a.m. Both arrived at 8:46 a.m. As the officers approached the scene, witnesses and SLC Fire personnel pointed out a possible suspect who was still in Pioneer Park. The two officers walked towards the male. Almost immediately the male, who had been sitting by a tree, stood up. One of the officers saw the male had a knife in his hand and told the second officer he could see a knife. The male slowly walked towards the first officer, who was giving commands to “drop the knife”. The officers stopped walking towards the male, and instead backed up. After the third command to drop the knife the first officer told the second officer, ‘Taser!’. As soon as the first officer said this, the suspect sprinted towards the second officer. The officers continued to give verbal commands to “drop it”, “drop the knife” and “stop”. The male continued running towards the second officer with the knife in his right hand. Both officers fired their handguns at the male. The subject was shot and then fell to the ground within a few feet of the second officer who tripped and fell. The subject still had the knife in his right hand. After several commands to drop the knife, he eventually let go of it. An officer placed one of the male’s wrists into handcuffs and put him into a recovery position. The officers never fully handcuffed the male. Officers attempted to communicate with the male to find out where he was hurt. Officers immediately requested medical assistance over the radio, and less than two minutes later SLC Fire paramedics, who were on scene treating the stabbing victim, came to render medical aid to the male. The man was later identified as Rezek Yaqub Yahya, 39.


----------

